# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [12.7] Comment dbloquer une table?

## hittony

Bonjour,

manifestement, dans l'onglet Table Locks de Sybase Central, on ne peut y rien faire. du coup, dans l'onglet Connected Users, j'essaie de dconnecter la connection qui est avec la table bloque. niete encore

User DBA, j'ai russi  dconnecter d'autres connections, mais pas celle l, bizarre, non? peut-tre faut d'abord dbloquer la table?? mais comment?

 :8O:

----------

